# Jobseekers Benefit for those who quit a job



## Ndiddy (20 Nov 2020)

Can one go on JB if they quit a job?


----------



## Monbretia (20 Nov 2020)

Yes but there may be a disqualification period of up to 9 weeks (I think!) depending on the reason the person left the  job.   My daughter left a job once due to some unpleasant behaviour from her boss and was not disqualified from any weeks so it just depends, case by case basis.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Nov 2020)

See here

*Disqualification*
You may be disqualified from getting Jobseeker's Benefit for 9 weeks if you:


Left work voluntarily and without a reasonable cause
Lost your job through misconduct
Refused an offer of suitable alternative employment or suitable training - if you have been on a penalty rate of JB for at least 21 days
Are aged under 55 and get a redundancy payment of more than €50,000. The exact length of your disqualification (up to 9 weeks) will depend on the amount of redundancy payment you received.


----------



## dubman1 (21 Nov 2020)

What are peoples experience here who have retired from Public Service (pre 2004 entry), paying class A PRSI who are between ages 60 and 65  re waiting the full 9 weeks for the jobseekers benefit to kick in .
Or is it the policy generally to start paying out once retirement begins ?


----------



## DoraExplora (1 Jan 2021)

Hi
A sort of related question. I left my job voluntarily (with reasonable cause) over a year ago and have supported myself since using a severance. I didn't claim jobseeker's benefit yet as I have not been looking for work which is an apparent condition. Anyway having paid many thousands in PRSI over the years and continuing to pay income tax on rental and dividend income plus CGT I feel maybe I should claim jobseekers as I am "entitled" to it.

When I fill in the application form it looks for info on my wife's means even though jobseekers benefit, as opposed to jobseekers allowance, is not means tested. Bizarrely they don't ask about my own means.

A couple of questions:
1. For why I am applying, I was going to say I left my job over a year ago, have been supporting myself since and would like the income support of jobseekers' benefit. Will that be accepted by Dept of Social Welfare?
2. Do I have to provide info on my wife's means for a non-means tested payment? She owns a property (capital) which she rents out (income).


----------



## Thirsty (1 Jan 2021)

I can't comment specifically on unemployment benefits.

But on the general issue of asking for income / assets for what appears to be a non-means tested SW payment, the answer is pretty simple.

If you don't qualify for non-means tested SW support, you may qualify for means-tested support.  So if the information is already supplied, it can be assessed at the same time.


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2021)

The reason you are asked for your wife's means is that, while payment of the personal rate of Jobseeker's Benefit for you is not means-tested, payment of an increase to you in respect of your wife (called the Qualified Adult allowance) is means-tested, based on any income she may have.

Have a look at the section on "claiming for a dependant" on this page





__





						Jobseeker's Benefit
					

This is a weekly payment to people who have lost their job and are covered by social insurance.




					www.citizensinformation.ie
				




You should also have a read of the PRSI qualifying conditions on the webpage above - if you've been out of the workforce for over a year, you may have gaps in your PRSI record which can affect entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit.   Entitlement is based on very recent year contributions, not what you may have paid over all your working life.


----------



## DoraExplora (1 Jan 2021)

Thanks for your reply


> The reason you are asked for your wife's means is that, while payment of the personal rate of Jobseeker's Benefit for you is not means-tested, payment of an increase to you in respect of your wife (called the Qualified Adult allowance) is means-tested, based on any income she may have.


I would prefer not to give information on my wife's capital or capital-related income at this time as I am just looking for my own PRSI related benefit. I can give her income in her current paid job of course.
That's what I _want _to do but I don't want to withhold information on a "false" basis, Not sure what to do.



> You should also have a read of the PRSI qualifying conditions on the webpage above - if you've been out of the workforce for over a year, you may have gaps in your PRSI record which can affect entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit.   Entitlement is based on very recent year contributions, not what you may have paid over all your working life.


Thanks. I wasn't aware of that PRSI rule. I think I still qualify based on this:
*If you do not have 13 paid contributions in the relevant tax year, you must have paid 13 contributions in any of the following years:
The 2 tax years before the relevant tax year ..." That would include 2019 in my case and I made plenty of contributions that year.


----------



## DoraExplora (1 Jan 2021)

Thirsty said:


> But on the general issue of asking for income / assets for what appears to be a non-means tested SW payment, the answer is pretty simple.
> If you don't qualify for non-means tested SW support, you may qualify for means-tested support.  So if the information is already supplied, it can be assessed at the same time.


Thanks. Could I leave it out on basis that if I seek means-tested support later I can provide it then?


----------



## Thirsty (1 Jan 2021)

In my experience  most likely the entire application would be returned to you - quickest way to deal with bureaucracy is to give them exactly what they ask for.


----------



## DoraExplora (25 Jan 2021)

Hi
Just to update the thread with the outcome in my case in case it is of help to anyone else.
My initial application was returned to me as they wanted more details on my wife's finances (I felt too much as based on her weekly income provided in the initial application she did not qualify for additional payment to me as my dependent).
After providing further info my application was successful.

For those leaving jobs voluntarily you should still choose "I lost my job" as the reason you are applying. I had put "Other" and provided the reasons I left but they asked me to change it to "I lost my job".


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (25 Jan 2021)

DoraExplora said:


> I had put "Other" and provided the reasons I left but they asked me to change it to "I lost my job".



This sounds right. I had always heard they turned a blind eye to people who left jobs voluntarily.


To enforce this properly DSP would have to make every claimant prove that they had lost a job, come to end of contract, etc, with paperwork from former employer. This policy is feasible (it happens in some countries) but would require a lot more staff that DSP have.


----------



## trg (30 Mar 2021)

Hi, just on jobseekers benefit....does it matter whether I'm a director or shareholder of a limited company? 

I am a director and 50% shareholder but don't receive any income from it, never have.


----------

